# Question re. Regulators



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi there.

I'm in Spain and have run into the "gas problem" as I have a Gaslow system (1 refillable plus 1 backup Calor). Hoping to get refilled shortly but my Calor backup is now empty. The Spanish bottles appear to need a regulator fitted on top in order to make a connection so my question is can I feed gas at 30 Mb from the Repsol regulator into my existing Gaslow regulator. Presumably it will go straight through. It may seem daft but it's by far the simplest way to connect it in and maintain the changeover function.

Ian


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> It may seem daft but it's by far the simplest way to connect it in and maintain the changeover function.
> 
> Ian


IMHO Not daft at all Ian...and it will work I am sure.... but I am not sure if it breaks any regs or rules :wink:

The second regulator will just not have any work to do... much the same as when it is passing the last bit of gas when the bottle is very nearly empty.

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Or via an external BBQ point if you have one.

Dave


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I would be very interested to know if this works. I asked Gaslow the very same question, they said it would not work as the first regulator needs the higher pressure to force the gas through the regulator, and would not then go through the second regulator, so I did not try. 

Charlie


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

It's going to take 3 days for my bottle to arrive but I will post on here what happens.

Good idea Dave. That's what a lot of people do here. If only I had one...

Ian


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Spanish practices !*

I got caught out in Spain in Jan. Needed gas, but Calor propane ran out. No refills available. So purchased the Cepsa gas cyl, with regulator valve, but then found unable to connect to onboard regulator. Had to do bodge with rubber gas pipe, as supplied by vendor of Cepsa, piece of solid plastic from somewhere ? and length of water hose. Connected them al together with generous amount of superglue, and jubilee clips, and it worked. No leaks, thank goodness. Checked it out with soapy water to be sure, and functioned until got home . Get the converter kits before leaving home, you never know when may be needed.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> It may seem daft but it's by far the simplest way to connect it in and maintain the changeover function.
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian.. not a daft question but a regulator feeding a regulator won't work.. what you need is the bottle Jumbo Adaptor from Gaslow part no 01-1671. this is a valve that fits in place of the regulator on Norway, Spain, Portugal and Southern Ireland bottles..

Find it under adaptors : 
http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/products.htm

Not much help when your in Spain.. :?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

You should find the regulator that Scotjimland has highlighted in any good camping shop in Spain. It is a free flow connection 

Regulador libre para gas

You might find it in other shops but unlikely.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Or via an external BBQ point if you have one.
> 
> Dave


Dave, are you meaning that its possible to connect a spanish bottle and regulator to a BBQ socket fitted to the motorhome to feed gas back into the system. Just wondered as I have a double bottle gaslow system and just wondered what I would do if I couldnt get refilled for some reason.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

billym said:


> You should find the regulator that Scotjimland has highlighted in any good camping shop in Spain. It is a free flow connection
> 
> Regulador libre para gas


Thanks for that, I wasn't aware they were sold in Spain ..

Jim


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jim
They are about 10.4 euros and I have got them for some members who have called in when passing. How much do Gaslow charge?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

C7KEN said:


> Hi Jim
> They are about 10.4 euros and I have got them for some members who have called in when passing. How much do Gaslow charge?


Hi Ken

£12.95 + p&p ..


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Jim
That is doubling the price nearly. I can get them at a nearby Ferreteria also any necessary hoses. The same firm also supply Camping Gaz 907 at 8.5 euros thats why I always say they are a good easy to store standby for use anywhere over here and in the UK. The gas may be dearer but it would have solved the problem for the original poster


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

C7KEN said:


> Jim
> That is doubling the price nearly.


Sounds about right :lol: :lol: this is "rip off UK" :roll:

You should set yourself up with an on line shop .. :wink:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Jim 
I am always here to help fellow members who are down this way


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> Dave, are you meaning that its possible to connect a spanish bottle and regulator to a BBQ socket fitted to the motorhome to feed gas back into the system. Just wondered as I have a double bottle gaslow system and just wondered what I would do if I couldnt get refilled for some reason.


Tony,

Yes. Knock up an adapter to do that, cheap and little bulk/weight, and you'll be set when the Gaslows run out with no Autogas. If I take a Gaz 901 in the van for BBQs hosted at other vans, then I have such an adapter as belt & braces in case I run out. I tend to run my diesel and gas low, because I have accurate gauges and hate filling up unnecessarily! 

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> but a regulator feeding a regulator won't work.. ?


It did the last time I tried it but gaslow regulators may be different... the input side may need a high pressure to lift the valve...suck it and see Ian ...sorry I don't really mean suck it :lol:

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mike is quite right; the only accurate answer is "it depends"! 

I explored this and had a thread going with GT long ago wrt gas converted gennies running off the already regulated BBQ point. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, depending precisely on how the regulators are designed.

Dave


----------

